# bees wax sheets for candle making versus foundation sheets



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

This may be a dump question. Is there a difference between the two, besides the prices?


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Foundation is made of beeswax as well. I don't know what beeswax sheets to which you might be referring.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

Its kind of like the difference between honey and corn syrup. anyone can roll a sheet of fdn and make a candle. It takes more time and talent to melt wax, pour it in a mold and make a real candle.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

just looked at the name of thread better and my answer was based on poured vs fdn sheets candles. the thread name now does not make sense to me.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion. Bee supply companies sell foundation sheets you put into your frames for the bees to use, they also sell wax sheets that look the same for rolling beeswax candles. The only difference I can tell online is the price. What I really want to know, if there is a difference between the two. 
I have been melting and filtering my wax capping for normal candles, but I also like to offer rolled candles to my customers.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

The sheets for candles are thicker than is the foundation, I have always wanted to make some comb honey with the colored candle wax


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I did a few super in purple and just couldn't sell it. Span it out, and I think I'm still running them in the operation. Is there a market for foundation. I think I still have 300-400 lbs on a shelf somewhere.


----------



## candlaman (Nov 17, 2007)

We use both to make rolled candles. I think back in the day, AI Root sold dyed sheets and foundation both for candles.

And by the way, do not tell my wife it is easier to roll candles than to pour molds. She will demonstrate on you. Just kidding but to make quality rolled candles, like everything else, you need to know what you are doing.

Candlaman


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

candlaman said:


> We use both to make rolled candles. I think back in the day, AI Root sold dyed sheets and foundation both for candles.
> Candlaman


Is there a real difference in both type of sheets, or is it the same? I've noticed on Dadant's website that the foundation comes in two weight groups. One has 7 sheets and the other one 8 sheets per pound. Never mind just put my candle sheets on the scale and 7 sheets make a pound. Well that means I will buy foundation, because it is cheaper.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Have you thought of just using a candle mold that looks like a rolled candle? Mann Lake sells those.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

I'm also pouring candles, but there is something with rolled candles that I really love. So I do both. I used to make them in Germany, so I was a little bit confused about the product here. I just wanted to know if there is a difference and apparently not much so, only the price.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

You may want to contact Dadant to make sure, but I was told that some manuf. include paraffin in the colored sheets...


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I have bought colored beeswax embossed candle sheets from both Mann Lake and Betterbee. I just checked their catalogs and it is stated that the sheets are 100% beeswax. 

In 2007 I bought beeswax sheets from Betterbee. They had 2 kinds which differed in thickness. One was called California and the other was called Dadant.

Unfortunately, many of the colors have been discontinued. 

One caution..... I rolled up candles using 2 different colors together for contrast and the darker color bled onto the lighter color eventually.


----------

